
How to make a logo, for free, in about 5 minutes - zinssmeister
https://journal.designinc.com/how-to-make-a-logo-for-free-in-about-5-minutes-a4f409176a8e#.2uyl4vjy8
======
zzzcpan
Inkscape is perfect for logos, especially SVG and is completely free, unlike
alternatives.

However, there is one important detail missing: you need a lot of prior
experience with design/photography to come up with anything decent, otherwise
your untrained in this subject brain would not be able to decide what looks
good and what doesn't.

------
pschneidr
Pretty sure I will take longer than 5 minutes but some of the stuff in this
guide is super interesting.

~~~
hemeon
The hope here was to show folks that with a great font and a few shapes you
can get 80% of the way there - especially if your startup is just getting
going and you don't have the resources to hire someone. People tend to take a
longer time because of indecision - they sit and fiddle with fonts and shapes
and case and colors - hopefully this piece takes decision making out for folks
(or at least narrows the decisions down for them)

~~~
pschneidr
No, totally understand and that makes a lot of sense. I think there is a lot
more to it when someone is looking to get a very professional logo/brand done.
Thanks for writing this!

